# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Gezond en blijvend afslanken? In twaalf stappen met het Raw Food Dieet!

## FRANCOIS580

Gezond en blijvend afslanken wil iedereen, maar dan bij voorkeur zonder al teveel inspanningen. Gezond en blijvend afslanken ok, maar in de eerste plaats zo vlug en zoveel mogelijk vermageren is de wens van velen. Maar is dat wel met mekaar te combineren vlug, blijvend en gezond afslanken? We vroegen het aan voedingscoach Katinka Michiels! 

“De vele ongezonde en in vele gevallen zelfs levensgevaarlijke crash diëten hebben geen enkele zin. Het is allemaal tevergeefse moete én weggegooid geld” zo zegt ze. “Crash diëten beloven veel, tot vijf kilo en meer afslanken in amper één week, maar doen weinig of niets. Dat is onmogelijk. Dergelijke diëten hou je nooit lang vol, en eens ermee gestopt vliegen de kilo’s er zo weer aan als gevolg van het bekende jojo effect. Wie gezond en blijvend wil afslanken moet geduld hebben en dan is één kilo afvallen per week het maximaal haalbare”.

Als geschoold voedingscoach wet Katinka Michiels dan ook waarover ze praat. “Wie het nodige geduld niet kan opbrengen om gezond en blijvend naar zijn streefgewicht toe te werken kiest voor de vele hoog- eiwit diëten. Vanwege hun razendvlugge en spectaculaire resultaten zijn deze diëten bijzonder populair, maar eens ermee gestopt komt al vlug te ontnuchtering. Wondermiddelen en wonderdiëten bestaan niet. Blijvend en gezond afslanken is geleidelijk afslanken. Wekelijks amper één halve kilo aan lichaamsgewicht verliezen klinkt uiteraard minder spectaculair en is frustrerend in vergelijking met deze ongezonde crash diëten, zeker wanneer je ettelijke kilo’s overgewicht kwijt wil. Maar er is geen andere keuze”.

*Té veeleisend* 
Velen doen er alles aan om hun gezond streefgewicht te bereiken, maar ondanks alle inspanningen gaat hun weegschaal zelfs de hoogte in! Sommigen mogen eten wat ze willen en komen geen grammetje bij, terwijl anderen van het drinken van een glas water kilo’s bijwinnen. Hoe is dat mogelijk?

Voldoende gezonde slaap helpt je blijvend af te slanken •Slaap: volgens wetenschappers kan een gebrek aan gezonde slaap aan de basis liggen van deze gewichtstoename. Bij een tekort aan nachtrust raken je hormonen in de war waardoor je eetlust extra wordt aangewakkerd en krijg je jouw hongergevoel nauwelijks onder controle. Je wil dan constant wil eten en je trek in zoete en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes neemt toe.

*Anders gaan eten* 
De enige manier om succesvol af te slanken is voluit kiezen voor een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding. Met een supersnel crash dieet noteer je binnen amper een tweetal weken spectaculaire resultaten. Niemand is echter in staat om deze ongezonde crash diëten lang vol te houden en eens in zijn vroeger voedingspatroon hervallen weeg je al vlug méér dan op het moment dat je met je crash dieet van start ging.

Een trage, maar zekere levensstijl met veel verse groenten en fruit en gezonde.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## jivan

Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar er zit wel een prijskaartje aan van €150, is nog steeds behoorlijk hoog voor een ebook.kan je beter zelfs een boek kopen, of recepten op het net vinden...

----------


## Keesvi

> Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar er zit wel een prijskaartje aan van €150, is nog steeds behoorlijk hoog voor een ebook.kan je beter zelfs een boek kopen, of recepten op het net vinden...


Kennelijk veel te duur want de prijs daalt pijlsnel en is nu € 97,00. Het is verder de bekende commerciële fuik: "Ik onthul je het geheim!" even verderop: "WACHT DUS NIET LANGER!" Gladde verkooppraatjes om je voor veel geld een wetenschappelijk niet onderbouwde voedingsstijl aan te praten die je toch niet volhoudt. Nauw verhuld wordt dat zelfs toegegeven omdat je regelmatig mag zondigen door uit eten te gaan, op feestjes niets af te slaan etc.

Als je jezelf te zwaar vindt, zoek dan eerst naar voedingsgewoonten waarmee je op gewicht kunt blijven en die je de rest van je leven kunt volhouden. Ga pas daarna afvallen op een manier die bij jou past, bij voorkeur geen crashmethode. Val anders liever niet af en accepteer jezelf zoals je bent.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dag KeesvI?

Dank voor je reactie. Iedereen is vrij de methode of het dieet te kiezen die het best past. Eén ding is duidelijk: crash diëten zijn vanwege hun extreme methoden onhoudbaar, ongezond en niet doeltreffend. Is er iets gezonder dan rauwe groenten die het maximum aan gezonde voedingsstoffen bieden? Eenzijdige voeding is steeds af te raden... Daarom pleit men in dit Raw Food dieet voor variatie, evenwicht en je af en toe belonen met je favoriete gerecht, eens (met mate) uit eten gaan... Dan hou je het zéker wel vol.

Hebben alle wetenschappers, voedingsdeskundigen en diëtisten dan ongelijk dat ze het Raw Food Dieet als met meest gezonde en doeltreffende dieet ooit verkozen?

Groetjes,
Francois

----------


## Keesvi

> Hebben alle wetenschappers, voedingsdeskundigen en diëtisten dan ongelijk dat ze het Raw Food Dieet als met meest gezonde en doeltreffende dieet ooit verkozen?


Allemaal? Ik meen me te herinneren dat ik enkele maanden geleden een tv-reportage zag over een raw food etende moeder en haar zoon met professionals die uiterst kritisch waren. Maar goed, ik ben reuze benieuwd naar je bron(nen). Ik neig zelf veel meer naar oerdis, paleo zo je wilt. Ik eet ook best veel rauwkost en een groene smoothie met groente en fruit vind ik best heel smakelijk. Maar het is gewoon een bewezen feit dat een aantal voedingsmiddelen er in voedingswaarde op vooruitgaan als je ze verhit. Bovendien vind ik een aantal voedingsmiddelen lekkerder na koken, bakken, braden etc. maaer smaken verschillen. Raw Vegan vind ik af te raden. Daar is de mens al die miljoenen jaren niet mee geëvolueerd, oftewel, zouden we nooit die hoge ontwikkelingsgraad hebben bereikt.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Keesvi!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

> Maar het is gewoon een bewezen feit dat een aantal voedingsmiddelen er in voedingswaarde op vooruitgaan als je ze verhit


Dat is juist de betekenis van een gezond Raw Food Dieet: niet klakkeloos maar kritisch opvolgen en die voeding er uit pikken die jou het beste (lees gezondste) resultaat geeft KeesVi

----------


## Keesvi

> niet klakkeloos maar kritisch opvolgen en die voeding er uit pikken die jou het beste (lees gezondste) resultaat geeft KeesVi


Daar zijn we het over eens. Vergeleken bij het SDCD (Standard Dutch Crap Diet, zoals Melchiot Meijer het zo mooi verwoordt) ben je al gauw gezonder bezig. Als basis zouden we met zijn allen de vele meters winkelschappen met geraffineerde fabrieksmeuk beter kunnen overslaan, inclusief de vruchtensappen, want die zijn geen haar beter dan frisdranken. Naar schatting heeft 30% van de volwassenen in 2030 diabetes. Kun je nagaan hoe duur de gezondheidszorg dan wordt. De schrik slaat je toch om het hart bij dergelijke cijfers?
Kees

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ben het daar volledig mee eens Kees!

----------


## jennygerr87

Hoooi! Kan iemand mij hier iets vertellen over die Mitchel van Duuren? Het lijkt alsof elke paleo site van hem is als ik op zoek ga naar een paleoboek. Ik vind het eigenlijk een beetje een raar mannetje, het lijkt alsof hij voornamelijk op heel vele geld uit is. Overal kom ik 'de Paleorevolutie" tegen, heeft iemand ervaring met dat boek? Ik zit te twijfelen of ik het boek wil kopen, veel van die dingen zijn namelijk veel duurder dan deze op www.paleogezond.nl . Ik snap er gewoon niet zoveel meer van ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jennygerr87

of kan ik misschien beter zo een recepten boek kopen ofzo of kan ik beter op youtube gewoon filmpjes kijken om leren over paleo???

----------


## Flogiston

Over paleo kun je veel vinden. Dat komt doordat er zo enorm veel soorten paleo zijn.

In werkelijkheid is het paleo-dieet al lang onderuitgehaald. Het is niet paleo, en of het gezond is hangt er maar net vanaf welke van al die paleo-diëten je kiest.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Jij neemt best eens contact op met voedingscoach Mitchell Van Duuren Flogiston! Noem mij eens een aantal Paleo- diëten?

----------


## Flogiston

Een voedingscoach die voor één van de vele paleodiëten heeft gekozen, zal ongetwijfeld beweren dat juist dat ene paleodieet heel gezond is. Dat geloof ik direct van je. Maar wat zegt dat nu helemaal?

Neem maar eens contact op met een andere voedingscoach, die één van de andere paleodiëten heeft gekozen. Dan krijg je zomaar een heel ander verhaal te horen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Paleo staat voor eten als een oermens, maar uiteraard lang niet extreem. En dat is het hoor Flogiston...

----------


## Flogiston

Precies!

De vraag is nu: _welke_ oermensen, dus uit welke tijd?
Daarnaast: uit welk gebied?

Sommige oermensen waren aaseters. Die aten buit die door andere dieren was overgelaten. Of ze wachtten tot een roofdier een prooi had gevangen, en verjoegen dan met z'n allen dat roofdier om er zelf met de buit vandoor te gaan.

Andere oermensen aten vooral veel knollen en noten.

Weer andere oermensen aten hoofdzakelijk fruit. Ze vulden dat aan met knollen, noten, en insecten.

Dan waren er de oermensen die gezamenlijk op grotere dieren joegen. Die hadden vaak tijdenlang niets te eten, maar als er dan een dier was gevangen, leefden ze een week lang in overvloed.

Tot slot waren er de oermensen die veel vis aten. Uit de rivier, uit een meer, of uit de zee, afhankelijk van waar ze woonden.

Nu heb ik vast nog een heleboel andere groepen oermensen niet genoemd. Bovenstaande lijst is dus verre van compleet. Maar ik denk dat ik al een goed beeld heb kunnen geven: er zijn veel, heel veel, paleodiëten. En die waren beslist niet allemaal gezond.

----------

